

Google Plus iPhone app URL scheme - Zanson
http://ekive.blogspot.com/2011/08/delving-under-covers-of-googleplus.html

======
Zanson
So does anyone know if you can pass params to mgc:// to populate a new
message? I've been passing random stuff to it from mobile safari. But haven't
gotten it to do more than open the app.

